# طرق نقل وتخزين الغاز الطبيعى المسال (Offshore).



## Eng-Maher (29 أغسطس 2006)

Offshore Floating LNG Plants (FLNG) and Floating Oil and Natural Gas (FONG) have, over the last few years, attracted considerable interest as means of extracting gas from remote offshore locations. Industry sponsored joint industry projects such as GURF and AZURE have looked at the technical and economic viability of such developments. The industry is waiting for the next development, when and where will it happen? What form will it take? The paper will review work done to date and comment on possible development arrangements for FLNG hull and offloading arrangements together with an assessment of the perceived technical challenges.

والرابـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــط هو ........................................................................:​ 

http://www.nobledenton.com/images/newspics/Offshore%20Floating%20LNG%20Plants%20Paper%20final.pdf#search='floating​


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (29 أغسطس 2006)

اطلعت على الملف ... وهو مفيد جدا وبه معلومات قيمة .

الموضوع مهم وممتع للقراءه ... أشكرك يا مهندس ماهر على مواضيعك النوعية فهي تثري القسم وتساعد في تنوع قاعدة البيانات الموجوده فيه .

أطيب الأمنيات لك بالتوفيــــــق ... وجزاك الله خيرا على عطائك .


----------



## العرندس (29 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كل الشكر والتقدير .. لك أخي المهندس ماهر

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.....................,
والله يا اخى ابو عمر الذى ان اضعة فى المنتدى ميجيش حاجة خالص زى اخواتى المهندسون الاخرون واتعلمت منهم العطاء بلا حدود فهم المشكورين وانا اخر المتكلمين ولك جزيل الشكر .


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 أغسطس 2006)

اخى العرندس كلامك لى اعتبره شهاده افتخر بها واشكرك على هذا الاطراء.


----------



## laser0007 (3 يناير 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل ارجو مراجعته
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 يناير 2007)

فعلا الرابط به عطب والان روابط اخرى 

http://www.thedigitalship.com/powerpoints/norship05/lng/Trym Tveitnes, HOEGH.pdf
----------------------------------------------------

http://www.energy.ca.gov/lng/documents/2006-12-08_MUSTANG_ENGINEERING.PDF


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (4 يناير 2007)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## هشام عبدالله سيد (4 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هده المعلومات الفيمة


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 يناير 2007)

هشام عبدالله سيد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هده المعلومات الفيمة



----------------------------------------
مشكور اخى :55:


----------



## bme (7 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 يناير 2007)

مشكوره الاخت اسراء


----------



## qatary (4 فبراير 2007)

الف الف شكر ... ونتمني انك تفيدنا اكتر


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر اخى قطرى


----------



## saphroot_84 (21 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والله يا اخي ما اعرف كيف اشكرك 
اكتر حاجه ممكن اقولهالك ومن قلبي
جــــــــــزاك الله كل خير 
جعلك الله نجم في سماء الهندسه
منتظرين منكم المزيد من العطاء


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 فبراير 2007)

saphroot_84 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> والله يا اخي ما اعرف كيف اشكرك
> اكتر حاجه ممكن اقولهالك ومن قلبي
> جــــــــــزاك الله كل خير
> ...



---------------------------------------------------
لا شكر على واجب اخى العزيز ربنا يكرمك والف شكر لك ايضا :55:


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

شـــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــراً جــــــــــــــزيـــــــــلاً


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

شـــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــراً جــــــــــــــزيـــــــــلاً


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

شـــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــراً جــــــــــــــزيـــــــــلاً


----------



## سلوى السيد (5 يونيو 2007)

thank u very much


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 يونيو 2007)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## mody_4love (23 يوليو 2007)

احب ان اوجه الشكر لمن ساهم في هذا العمل و له جزيل الشكر فهذا الومضوع جيد و مثير


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 يوليو 2007)

mody_4love قال:


> احب ان اوجه الشكر لمن ساهم في هذا العمل و له جزيل الشكر فهذا الومضوع جيد و مثير



مرحبا اخى الكريم .. واهلا بيك :77:


----------



## amr_said53 (23 يوليو 2007)

thank you very very much:75:


----------



## أحمد المنصور (1 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرًا.


----------



## الشبواني (16 مايو 2008)

الف الف شكر ... ونتمني انك تفيدنا اكتر


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 مايو 2008)

الشبواني قال:


> الف الف شكر ... ونتمني انك تفيدنا اكتر



-----------------

الرابط الاولانى او الاصلى كان ادق فى المعلومه ولكنه فصل .. وحتى النسخه التى احتفظ بها ضاعت مع كل ملفات الهندسه البحريه بسبب الكهرباء قد حرقت الهارد ديسك الخاص بى .. وذلك من فتره والان بستعيد معظم البيانات والحمد لله تقريبا جمعت 35 فى الميه من المفقودات


----------



## الالهام (28 مايو 2008)

أخى/جزاك الله خيرابما تقوم بة من توجيهات وتعليقات مهمة -------------------م/الخولى


----------

